# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  La engañosa situación del Tajo.

## FEDE

Artículo de opinión.

http://www.vocesdecuenca.com/fronten...vn26231-vst113

----------


## No Registrado

Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.

Sin embargo, Cañete se lo va a meter en el buche para soltarlo más al Este.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Se me había pasado este mensaje, excelente artículo que no dice más que las verdades "del barquero".

_Los trasvases deberían eliminarse, como debería eliminarse el modelo insostenible que hizo que se construyeran. Se trata de estructuras indefendibles, no solo desde el punto de vista ecológico, sino también desde el punto de vista racional. No tiene lógica alguna que se desvíe la cabecera del río Tajo, ni de ningún otro río, para alimentar unas técnicas agrarias completamente insostenibles en lugares donde nunca debieron implantarse y, mucho menos, para poder mantener un modelo de desarrollo basado en pilares como el derroche de agua o los campos de golf._

Esto son hechos, que no opiniones.

----------

